# Filters



## imported_Stevie (Aug 19, 2008)

How often should A/C filters be replaced? Do you still have to replace them during the winter?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

usually once a year for those cheap filters. the pleated ones are better and take more stuff.


----------



## Big L (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to do it like every 4 months or so?

Maybe if you smoke inside your house you should change them more often.


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess it depends on where you live. Here the a/c is only on 3 or 4 months. Then you have a heating season. That means changin it again.
I just look to see if it is dirty, you can always tell.


----------



## Nik_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, if you pull them out every once in a while and take a look at them, you can definitly tell when they are dirty and need to changed. You''ll be able to physically see the dust and dirt on the filter.


----------



## Brando (Aug 22, 2008)

Luckily I live in an apartment so they purchase the new filters and bring them around to you and also replace them for you. Unfortunately, they are a little on the slackerish side. This past week my a/c stopped blowing cold air because the filter needed to be changed. I went out and bought one and today on my way back from lunch I see the maintenence man bring around air filters.....about a week and a half late, if I do say so myself!


----------



## KennyLogin (Aug 26, 2008)

We usually just take ours outside and bang out the dust or wash them and re-use them.


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

What? I don't think it is a good idea to rinse out your filters and re-use them......
How much do they cost anyways? I don't think very much.


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice idea is that to have a chance to post here in your forum


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

I recomend to my customers that they change their filters monthly . I tell them to eather pick a day of the month and mark it every month on their calenders or simply wait till they get their electric/gas bill and go  and then change them. I also highly recomend using a decent pleated filter. You can usually find these at Lowes and sometimes homie desperate in a 3 pack for around $7.50 . I dont push the overpriced #M filters unless you or someone in your house has allergy issues. I do not at all recomend the thin blue $.50 filters as they are not filtering anything.


 Rick


----------

